# egg boxes as bedding



## Holidays_are_coming (21 August 2009)

Any one got any experience, aparently its just like shavings!!! but green blue and red lol


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 August 2009)

ooh it will be interesting to see people's replies as i always wanted to know too


----------



## RomneyMarsh (21 August 2009)

Hi I replied in the cost saving tips too but I use shredded egg boxes for my 3 horses and have saved an absolute fortune.  £3 - £3.50 a bale.  It is really absorbant, acting like blotting paper and the smell is reduced.  There is no dust or mush and it rots down really well.  I've tried all 
types of bedding but this is certainly the best and a lot cheaper.   Its soft and although different colours its brilliant.  I use it with rubber mats but without it is just as good.  I get mine from  Harbour Bedding in Rye, East Sussex.  01797 223105  www.harbourbedding.co.uk


----------



## loopylucifer (22 August 2009)

haveused it quite good can get a bit heavy though would recomend a thick bed too


----------



## vatican (24 August 2009)

Mine are on deep litter shavings at the moment. Would egg box bedding work with this as I don't really want to dig everything out and start again?


----------



## RomneyMarsh (25 August 2009)

Hi Yes no problems at all I changed over from shavings to egg boxes and mixed the 2 and they lasted for ages.

My friends horses have just gone over and she has mixed egg boxes with Nedzbedz and it still works as well.  Give it a try


----------



## maybedaisy (13 August 2012)

I've just switched to this from Straw and its great. Previously there would have been a puddle outside the stable but now its all soaked up by the bedding. I use a bag a week and I have a decent bed down.

I get mine from Walmsley premier bed. They also do the cardboard but i think this is better.

http://www.walmsleypremierbed.co.uk/


----------



## hairycob (14 August 2012)

I can guess where they might becoming from - LOL!
Just remember that YO took against my cardboard bedding last winter.


----------

